# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Ephedrine and Viagra????????

## tat2guy

I'm just wondering how much you guys know about taking ephedrine. I'm naturally a skinny guy and I was told that if I took it 4 days a week it would be fine, but have been told by another person that you should stack it with caffeine pills? How bad is this for you, especially doing it while one a cycle of dbol , testoviron and eq? 

My next questions is about viagra (cialis) Some friends of mine all want to take the cialis before a party night and go be superstars in bed with some chicks. How dangerous is this for someone? 

Basically I'd just kinda like some information on both and theres a few guys in here who are pretty knowledgable with everything, if you could help me out in either question I'd appreciate it alot.

----------


## LATS60

Well neither are dangerous, providing you don't have an underlying heart condition.
Eph is a stimulant, derivative of an amphetamine, cialis obviouly increase HR n BP and causes an influx of NO into the cavenous capilleries in the penis, like anything else use in moderation.

----------


## MercyDog

you should not need neither of these drugs on cycle.

----------


## LATS60

> you should not need neither of these drugs on cycle.


LOL, thats like saying i shouldn't need a beer because i drink enough water :Wink/Grin:

----------


## "Maximus"

@Mercidog, A little of Via or Cia won't hurt, as long as you don't push it my friend!!! Your lady will thank and love you for that!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MercyDog

> @Mercidog, A little of Via or Cia won't hurt, as long as you don't push it my friend!!! Your lady will thank and love you for that!


I've used both pharm grade and ugl just to experiment, guess I just don't need it. I'm mid 30's and when the times right I'm naturally ready (for hours). None of them made me want to have sex more or got me any bigger. I can see using them if you really need it but thats it, (i.e. horny but can't get it up). They however do give you an erection. I've taking them without intentions of having sex and watched t.v. all day hard but had no more desire of having sex just because I was on them.

Actually, and like I said above I have plenty of experience, your better off talking your lady into taking the viagra as it makes them more sensitive.

Ephedrine for most should be very counter-productive. I wouldn't advise taking any kind of speed when planning on having sex as it usually will hinder your gains,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hope this helps a whipper snapper or two

----------


## Bossman

You say you're naturally skinny? Why do you want to take ephedrine if you're naturally skinny? Adding caffeine to ephedrine will make it more effective as will adding aspirin.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> You say you're naturally skinny? Why do you want to take ephedrine if you're naturally skinny? Adding caffeine to ephedrine will make it more effective as will adding aspirin.


Exactly. The ECA (ephederine, caffine, asparin) stack is a proven fat burner. If you are skinny why take it? Ephederine is a vaso constrictor meaning it will limit the blood flow to the penis and can make it difficult to get/maintain an erection. Viagra/Cialis are vaso dialators which help get blood flowing in the penis. They make you ready for sex but do not increase your desire for sex. Your body will develop a tolerence for ephedrine so it should be cycled.

----------


## bladerunner9

Whay are you taking ECA if you ar skinny ... any new experiment ?

----------


## batman1056

Probably a little late to reply to this thread - but was wondering if someone knew somebody reliable in the UK - current supply of Eph and V not doing it any more  :Frown: .

PS V are great when women taken it too

----------

